# What happens when you crack an egg underwater?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

What happens when you crack a chicken egg under water? In the sea...


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

So now I know everything. Yellow tail snappers appear out of no where and eat the egg.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That looked so neat !


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

You have WAY too much time on your hands !!


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bullet said:


> You have WAY too much time on your hands !!


Wayyyy Too Much TIME


----------

